# Steve Irwin Killed



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2006)

Some sad news out of Oz today, Steve Irwin was killed by a sting ray whilst filming a new documentary off the Queensland Coast. 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20060904/wl_afp/australiapeopleirwinwildlife
I'm sure steve will be missed all over the world.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 4, 2006)

i watched his shows a few years back, they don't get shown as much anymore but when i heard this on the radio this morning i thought it was some kinda joke, it was bound to happen some day though with the kinda stuff he did, well, he was much loved and i hope he rests in peace........


----------



## v2 (Sep 4, 2006)

He was a lit bit crazy guy. RIP


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 4, 2006)

Good god thats awful news


----------



## evangilder (Sep 4, 2006)

I heard about it last night. What a shame. I figured something would happen to him sooner or later, but it's still a bummer.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep, I thought the same Eric. Still I'm sure he will be missed.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 4, 2006)

When I read the story I coun't believe it!!!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2006)

That's a pity .His shows are always interesting.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah I think we all knew it was going to happen sooner or later. Very unfortunate though as I hear deaths by sting rays are almost unheard of.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 4, 2006)

yeah that's 'cos most people try to avoid them... this guy was probably insulting it's mother or something knowing him


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 4, 2006)

I wish I could say I was surprised by this, but I'm not. With this guy it was only a matter of time. Still, it's a helluva shame. Poor Steve.


----------



## Delusional (Sep 4, 2006)

I read that it was fatal because the stingray's barb pierced his heart. I think what's most depressing is that he had a wife and two kids. He was always too reckless, especially when he held his son while feeding crocodiles.


----------



## v2 (Sep 4, 2006)

Australia, ucciso da una razza il re dei coccodrilli - Persone - Galleria Fotografiche - Repubblica.it


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2006)

Inevitable, but a sad loss all the same.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2006)

Enjoyed watching his shows.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 4, 2006)

What happened to the Stingray


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2006)

"A good question " as the former Polish prime minister says.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2006)

apparently, according to what steve would've wanted, the family have agreed to the actual footage of him being stung shown on TV......


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 5, 2006)

Poor dude, wrestled with crocs and ends up killed by a stingray. RIP


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 5, 2006)

He will be sadly missed by all who knew him. I feel for his Wife and kids. I remember watching many of his shows with my Wife, they were good times.

Bye Steve


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

They have now asked that it not be shown.


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2006)

well you can easily see why they wouldn't but this day and age anything and all things are shown ..........

his wife is actually from Oregon in Eugene about 125 miles north of me.

the guy I think had a few brain cells jogged but loved the work he did till he died


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 6, 2006)

Okay. So get's his wife?


----------



## Soren (Sep 6, 2006)

Very very sad news  I loved to watch his shows, just what you needed if you were having a bad day, watch him for a while and you were better already, such a lively spirit he was. But like some of you have mentioned, he was sometimes toying with his life, and if you keep on doing that things like this will most likely happen - despite this I was still shocked by the news however, cause I essentially considered the guy immortal, and then it was a stingray of all things ! These aren't even supposed to be capable of killing you ! (Reminds me of the Archilles tale) 

I can't help but think of his family either, how they're feeling through all this, its truly heartbreaking 

But to cut a long story short, he will be missed, by me as-well. May he rest in peace


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2006)

I read somewhere that he pulled the barb out of his chest before he died - this probably didn't help his survival by allowing bleeding. There is also the video of the event but it hasn't (and won't) be shown.


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 6, 2006)

It was only a matter of time I suppose.

Ali


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 6, 2006)

Alli, you have some sick humor - I like it.

Actually I prefer the Thunderbirds...


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 6, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Alli, you have some sick humor - I like it.
> 
> Actually I prefer the Thunderbirds...


I try my best. You don't get to be a skydiver without being a little wierd.   

Ali


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 6, 2006)

Allison Johnson said:


> I try my best. You don't get to be a skydiver without being a little wierd.
> 
> Ali


I'm with ya kid, that's something I've been waiting to do. I've flown on top of ejection seats, wouldn't have a clue what to do if I would of punched out!! 

PS: Fireball XL-5 was also the bomb! I play the ending theme on a CD when I fly!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm gonna borrow this if it's ok with you - just too funny!


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 7, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I'm with ya kid, that's something I've been waiting to do. I've flown on top of ejection seats, wouldn't have a clue what to do if I would of punched out!!
> 
> PS: Fireball XL-5 was also the bomb! I play the ending theme on a CD when I fly!!!


It's not the parachute ride it's the landing that's the tricky bit. I hear there is a tree magnet in a lot of ejector seat parachutes. 

Ali


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 7, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I'm gonna borrow this if it's ok with you - just too funny!


Feel free. It's been sent to me anyway.

Ali


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Okay. So get's his wife?




She is going through eneogh grief, why bother her?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 7, 2006)

Allison Johnson said:


> It's not the parachute ride it's the landing that's the tricky bit. I hear there is a tree magnet in a lot of ejector seat parachutes.
> 
> Ali



I hope i never find out!!!!




Allison Johnson said:


> Feel free. It's been sent to me anyway.
> 
> Ali


Thanks!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2006)

> There is also the video of the event but it hasn't (and won't) be shown



i've heard the family have given permission for it to be shown as they feel it's what he would've wanted, in the same way the family have turned down the offer of a big official funeral.........

and similar to the picture, one of my friend's msn names- "Asked his favourite TV show as a kid Steve Irwin replied Thunderbirds, but Stingray always had a place in his heart"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 7, 2006)

Haha, I too was wondering how long before some Stingray quips emerged  Funny as...


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 7, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I hope i never find out!!!!


If you ever do just remember it's the yellow and black one.  

Ali


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 8, 2006)

Man now I just heard that Aussie racing legend Peter Brock has just been killed in a rally car crash. Two Aussie icons gone in one week


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 8, 2006)

WTF? can someone delete some of those posts, I don't know what happened there.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 8, 2006)

Done...


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes, but it was just a matter of time...
And I don't understand the pictures with the puppet there...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 9, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Yes, but it was just a matter of time...
> And I don't understand the pictures with the puppet there...


That was an old kids show called Stingray (I used to watch it when I was a kid, back when Jesus was in High School). 
There were several..

Supercar
Fireball XL-5 (My Fav)
The Thunderbirds
Stingray
Captain Scarlet

Loved them all!


----------



## Allison Johnson (Sep 9, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> That was an old kids show called Stingray (I used to watch it when I was a kid, back when Jesus was in High School).
> There were several..
> 
> Supercar
> ...


You forgot Space Patrol. Now you're age is showing.

Ali


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 9, 2006)

Allison Johnson said:


> You forgot Space Patrol. Now you're age is showing.
> 
> Ali


Ah yes, I knew I forgot one - loved the satellite!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2006)

thunderbirds ruled all though


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2006)

First I thought it's some kind of Team America puppet.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 10, 2006)

Pisis said:


> First I thought it's some kind of Team America puppet.


That's where the TA folks got the idea..


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 10, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> thunderbirds ruled all though


 No way - no one was cooler than Steve Zodiac! And what about the groovy song at the end?!?!?

BTW - I had that song on a tape player. I played it one time when I was in an F-4 doing an overhead break over the field. The company pilot thought I was nuts!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 10, 2006)

Captain Scarlet was the best, followed by Thunderbirds and then Stingray...Havent seen the other ones before though to be honest.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 10, 2006)

Anybody ever hear of Clutch Cargo or Sky King


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 10, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Captain Scarlet was the best, followed by Thunderbirds and then Stingray...Havent seen the other ones before though to be honest.


Captain Scarlet was cool, he died every week!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 10, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> Anybody ever hear of Clutch Cargo or Sky King


Skyking! A classic!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2006)

Thunderbirds is still the best followed by the others...


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 10, 2006)

standard early TV sat mornings


----------



## Maestro (Sep 11, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I'm with ya kid, that's something I've been waiting to do. I've flown on top of ejection seats, wouldn't have a clue what to do if I would of punched out!!



But you must have had a lesson on how to use an ejection seat before flying those planes, no ?

I heard a guy of the Blue Angels during an interview once, he was teaching the reporter how to use the ejection seat ( because he had to show that he could eject in less than 5 ( or was it 10 ? ) seconds to be allowed to get a ride in a F-18 ). And it looked a little tricky.

The reporter asked him : "But in the heat of combat, how can you do everything in 5 seconds ?"
The pilot replied : "Don't worry. In the heat of combat, the instict of survival makes us even faster..."

So it must be the same thing for remembering the ejection seat lesson.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 11, 2006)

Maestro said:


> But you must have had a lesson on how to use an ejection seat before flying those planes, no ?


 YES - we had a formal briefing on how to use the seats, know where the pnis were and crewchief signs to tell you that the seat pins were pulled, after that, I was on my own... 


Maestro said:


> I heard a guy of the Blue Angels during an interview once, he was teaching the reporter how to use the ejection seat ( because he had to show that he could eject in less than 5 ( or was it 10 ? ) seconds to be allowed to get a ride in a F-18 ). And it looked a little tricky.
> 
> The reporter asked him : "But in the heat of combat, how can you do everything in 5 seconds ?"
> The pilot replied : "Don't worry. In the heat of combat, the instict of survival makes us even faster..."
> ...


I also flew in T-33s with hot seats. As one of the pilots told me. "If I call for eject, you better follow my cue or else you'll be leaning how to fly a T-33 solo real quick."


----------



## davparlr (Sep 11, 2006)

Maestro said:


> The reporter asked him : "But in the heat of combat, how can you do everything in 5 seconds ?"
> The pilot replied : "Don't worry. In the heat of combat, the instict of survival makes us even faster..."



That reminds me of event in pilot training. Upon landing the T-38, we performed a manuever called aerobraking where after touchdown we raised the nose up increasing aircraft drag and reducing brake wear. This was not allowed above a 15 kt crosswind (if I remember correctly). One student tried it with too great a crosswind. The T-38 departed the runway, sheared off the nose gear, went up on its nose, spun around and ended up on its belly. The student jumped out of the aircraft, leaving the engines running. The instructors were impressed by how fast he exited the aircraft. Upon debrief, the student was asked how he egressed so quickly. He responded "So quickly? I tried three times before I was successful!" 

We run as fast as we have to. The student got a red x on the flight and the write up was one sentence, "Student lost control of the aircraft and allowed aircraft to crash." Student did graduate. And no, it was not me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2006)

davparlr said:


> Student did graduate. And no, it was not me.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 14, 2006)




----------

